# decent day out



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not bad.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice variety :thumb:


----------



## Brendan.Christenson (Jan 23, 2007)

where were you fishin at?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Good shooting! :thumb:


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

around brookings, SD


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

One week left till MN and ND can shoot.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> One week left till MN and ND can shoot.


good shooting KD , gonna be a long week aint it :lol: :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i think i might go insane. i made a foam carp to shoot at today with leftover spray insulation. is that bad?


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

thats pushin it, but not to many things beat bowfishing i was happy to see that south dakota's season is always open. i am used to minnesota and having to wait until may 1st all my life so i know how it feels...the day of reconing is fast approching for you


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Kd where you shooting at around brookings? Can give you some pointers if you haven't already shot there.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

pointers would be awsome, i have only went to the streams coming out of east/west oakwood.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Not a bad place to shoot. Stone bridge between Poinsette and Dry is a good place. Sinai, and there are a bunch of stream coming out of thompson and whitewood that are pretty good. Plus if you shoot any of the whitewood or preston streams or lakes you can shoot game fish. Lake Madison is a good one as well. Goldsmith has potential as well as long as you beat the highschool kids from Volga to it.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

nice thanks for the knowledge


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

If you also take 8th st s out of town to the west. It can be really good when the sioux floods. Also the best place thats the closes is the spill way on Cambell. Just have to be careful you don't shoot any pike there though.


----------

